# Sealing grout/cement rocks



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

What are some good sealers to use on fake rocks?, I don't want the end product to look too glossy, is their any that will not do this?
I tried checking with home depot but they weren't much help at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've seen epoxy done, and I guess there are ways to mitigate the shine, sand in the epoxy, etc. Your wording made me think you were thinking of using grout sealer from the tile dept. I don't have any empirical data on that, but having been a tile setter in my 20's I have a bit of experience with those sealers and I wouldn't use them in any of my viv's. The good ones are very "hot" chemically speaking, and the crummy silicone sealers just slough off. They are designed to prevent staining, which you probably don't care about in the viv.

For that matter, why seal? I've made a few "stone" waterfalls and I don't seal mine at all. I use quick-crete style mortars (with small varied amounts sanded grout for color) and haven't had any pH problems or structural issues and they are in constant contact with flowing water. In the one in my leuc tank, I built small thumb sized caves, and the frogs have been sleeping in them going on 4 years.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dev,
I have used both cement and grout in different tanks and both are not sealed, its not nescesary, but more of a personal thing i think.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm looking to seal it because it's been getting little cracks everywhere and i'd like to preserve it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ah i see, just do a pot hole treatment on it


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Then epoxy it is. Sealers won't do anything structural for you. I've never had any cracks though. Maybe thicker coats next time, and more of them. Long wet cure times help too.

But you probably already know that.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> Your wording made me think you were thinking of using grout sealer from the tile dept. I don't have any empirical data on that, but having been a tile setter in my 20's I have a bit of experience with those sealers and I wouldn't use them in any of my viv's. The good ones are very "hot" chemically speaking, and the crummy silicone sealers just slough off. They are designed to prevent staining, which you probably don't care about in the viv.


are you talking about silicone tile sealer? I bought a bottle of dynamic brand and thought it would be nice
do you think it still is toxic even after a cure time? I need to seal my fake rocks because they been painted with acrylic
I bought some epoxy "Nu-Lustre 55" sold in Rona Canada, I will be trying that very soon (1normal coat+ 1 coat mixed with sand)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

part of the reason why you get craks is if you allow the cement to over dry, so soaking it for a day or 2 will usually not cause cracks in my experience.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Dev! Cracks occur for two reasons . . . drying too fast and using too much water in your mix. . . both are relatively easy to fix. A sealer will prevent it from dessicating any further but if it's cracking from the get-go you probably need to tweak your methods. Curing it underwater leaves out all of the guess work on the one and the other . . . well . . . just don't use so much water! 

Good luck!


----------



## colbyrs (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm jumping in here because I'm in almost the same boat. "To seal or not to seal?" I'm about to start grouting / cementing my background and I will be using acrylic paint for some extra color. I too am wondering if it needs sealed to make the background last longer since it will have running water and also if it needs sealed to keep the paint on the rock or if it will be fine. I want it to look good and last as long as possible but more importantly I want it to be safe for the frogs! Sorry for piggy backing on your thread Dev but this has been on my mind too.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

well if you are gonna use acrylic paint, then i guess you really wanna seal all that water soluble paint..

about the soaking method against the cracks, how much time after the last coating do you soak it? or are you using hydraulic cement?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

The acrylic paint actually lasts for a while - easily long enough for the cement to color on it's own. All of my rock builds have grown various mosses and alga over time and end up looking much more "natural" than I could have ever hoped. Think of the paints as a temporary solution to a long term goal . . . 

As far as the cement . . . let it alone until it sets . . . depending on the mix, that is usually within an hour or three . . . just don't let the surface dry out or you'll get cracks.


----------

